# Weed ID



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

At the risk of asking 3 questions in this section in less than a week.....

Can anyone ID this weed?









Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Might be Bittercress.

Regards, Mike

https://www.google.com/search?q=long+seed+pod+weeds&espv=2&biw=1274&bih=633&tbm=isch&imgil=VIanwbWBtqLxZM%253A%253B8q3Ox107G5t7yM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.nwcb.wa.gov%25252Fdetail.asp%25253Fweed%2525253D5&source=iu&pf=m&fir=VIanwbWBtqLxZM%253A%252C8q3Ox107G5t7yM%252C_&usg=__m2FM3SpEHJ4zmoLuA4zGX_O90dk%3D&ved=0ahUKEwiX6drbkvbLAhUDwBQKHQTGCzAQyjcIJw&ei=BPoCV5fXHIOAU4SMr4AD#tbm=isch&tbs=rimg%3ACfRLNWdLR9IOIjjbR3HTuGgfVixuDOOa2Sv-j4zUMbOyeZamCRWEfjerCu3YlrjlbgEuUqDiUiv8nRY2UcJgSJrmSioSCdtHcdO4aB9WETsbK8Ft0HgsKhIJLG4M45rZK_14R9MJHvxUcBVgqEgmPjNQxs7J5lhEGOE6EuqXTnioSCaYJFYR-N6sKESh9sAKGumARKhIJ7diWuOVuAS4RkuZAv9KM1lEqEglSoOJSK_1ydFhHcIRbpR5UXPSoSCTZRwmBImuZKEQe1IZ46cMSq&q=long%20seed%20pod%20weeds&imgrc=9Es1Z0tH0g5ZZM%3A


----------

